# Market Close



## pete152 (21 July 2004)

Well ,what do you think happened to-day? The correction we had to have?old Paul Keating joke sorry)
They will bounce back.
Peter


----------



## stefan (21 July 2004)

I'd say the market was overdue for a correction. I'd expect more bloodshed for the rest of the week just because there is nothing in sight that could motivate buyers for now. I think it's too early for bargain hunting to kick in. Then again I might be wrong as I was so many times before ;-)


----------



## Aussiejeff (22 July 2004)

Well, todays market open will be interesting after Greenspan's upbeat US economy assessment.

The Asian markets are down but the Euro-US markets are up. Which way to go, which way to go....?  :-/

AJ

PS: My GTP (forest management) and WFL (forest management) both did well yesterday despite a very lacklustre days trading. So my portfolio held even at the end ..


----------



## pete152 (22 July 2004)

Todays close was better.I also invested (spent? :-/) more money then I should have but there were some bargains out there.
Peter


----------



## stockGURU (22 July 2004)

> Todays close was better.I also invested (spent? :-/) more money then I should have but there were some bargains out there.
> Peter




Don't be shy, Pete.. what did you buy?

 ;D


----------



## pete152 (23 July 2004)

well I bought some BOQ and some lihir gold and more OCO and guess what they all dropped so do not follow me!!
Peter (or maybe do so I can sell!!!) ;D


----------



## skin (10 September 2005)

Aussiejeff said:
			
		

> AJ
> 
> PS: My GTP (forest management) and WFL (forest management) both did well yesterday despite a very lacklustre days trading. So my portfolio held even at the end ..  *




Aussiejeff - do you still hold WFL - I consider them good buying at the moment due to their forests coming on line (savings of buying in timber) and current share price - do you concur?


----------

